# New 50% off Michael's



## ckoshka (Sep 1, 2009)

I just got back from using the 50% off item coupon that expires today and with a purchase, a coupon printed out for another 50% off coupon that is good the week of 9-13 though 9-19. My husband made a separate purchase and also got the coupon.


----------



## Busterbryant (Sep 8, 2009)

awsome thanks for heads up. I am gonna head there and buy something small hoping to get the coupon. If i do im going to buy one of the Lemax houses.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Those Lemax houses are on sale for 25% off though, and they aren't going to give you 50% off unless they aren't on sale.


----------

